#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  FIFA 19 with Champions League !!!

## Assassin

At E3 2018, EA announced that the *UEFA Champions League* will feature a large turnout at* FIFA 19*.You can play for the cup in tournament mode and career mode. Alex Hunter returns to The Journey's solo campaign and will continue his glory in the UEFA Champions League. The Ultimate Team, the team building mode based on FIFA's micro-transactions, will also present "live and authentic Champions League content".FIFA 19 will be released on September 28th. EA also announced that a free trial version will soon be available for the FIFA World Cup 18 mode, although it does not appear to be online yet on Origin. Checkout the Trailer below.

----------

